# obstruction in h/w line



## vond93 (Mar 20, 2011)

just replacing some washers on shower stems today shut off hot at water heater and main in basement these are galv lines from 1980's when i turned it back on the water of course was terrible black and rust when i started running hot water to tub all of a sudden water stopped on the hot side also hot wont work in bath sink so i have a blockage before hot of tub before tee to sink what is best to do for this easiest solution? im going to try blowing it backwards by disconnecting w/h hot and cold bypassing it hose from cold into hot stem of shower and backflush that line hopefully if that ddoesnt work i guess its cut and replace them lines what do you all suggest ive only encountered this once before and it turned into repipe but im trying to stay away from that on this one any info is appreciated


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like a HO to me....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

vond93 said:


> ....*any* info is appreciated


Then you will no doubt appreciate this info....

Click *HERE* for 1980's Galvanized Pipe Information


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Replace galvanized sections of pipe with copper. If you are not licensed to do the work, then hire a licensed master plumber...:yes:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Then you will no doubt appreciate this info....
> 
> Click HERE for 1980's Galvanized Pipe Information


I followed that link out of curiosity, Mr. Biz.

That forum sure is entertaining! I don't think I will register a handle over there but boy is it comical to read.

"I uninstalled my tub faucet and now there is water spraying all over..."

"how did you uninstall it?"

"with a sledgehammer, of course..."

:laughing::thumbup:

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> I followed that link out of curiosity, Mr. Biz.
> 
> That forum sure is entertaining! I don't think I will register a handle over there but boy is it comical to read.
> 
> ...


Oh! :laughing: Post a link please....:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Oh! :laughing: Post a link please....:laughing:


C'mon... How else would you do it?!? :laughing:

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## ZeePlumber (Mar 18, 2011)

*Wow!*

So...... I was curios, I went to the site to see some more funny stuff. WELL worth it, if you're sad, this is a good place to go, thanks guys!:laughing: 


http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/tub-pipe-fell-when-i-removed-drain-98937/
"I removed the drain in my tub so that I could fit a pipe snake inside to remove a clog. When I pulled the drain out, the pipe it was connected to fell inside underneath the tub. It also somehow came dettached from the overflow pipe. So I have a five inch piece of completely disconnected pipe laying under my tub. Is there any way this can be put back like it was short of busting out the tub? There is no access panel, and the tub is at ground level (with no basement). Can a plumber reattach it?"


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Ridgid sells a tool to fix that problem, they have the perfict tool to fix it I have two on my truck


----------



## vond93 (Mar 20, 2011)

marc76075 said:


> Sounds like a HO to me....


yeah thanks I got it worked out by basically flushing it in reverse it was fairly basic and it worked and as long as it worked its all good thanks for response


----------



## vond93 (Mar 20, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Replace galvanized sections of pipe with copper. If you are not licensed to do the work, then hire a licensed master plumber...:yes:


hey thanks for response im not liscensed but qualified enough to do the job i appreciate the info glad i found this site every once in a while i come across something i dont know and am glad you guys are here and its good to know theres a bunch of smart asses here I feel right at home


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

vond93 said:


> hey thanks for response im not liscensed but qualified enough to do the job i appreciate the info glad i found this site every once in a while i come across something i dont know and am glad you guys are here and its good to know theres a bunch of smart asses here I feel right at home


You and Andyrud have got to be friends....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Commercial, industrial, med gas. Not a licensed plumber, exactly what are you?

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## ZeePlumber (Mar 18, 2011)

> Commercial, industrial, med gas. Not a licensed plumber, exactly what are you?


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/
I am a United Association Service mechanic, it is a new program (10,000hr 5 year apprenticeship). It is kinda hard to explain, so I will do my best. I started as a Commercial Plumbing Building Trades helper, trying to get into the commercial plumbing program. I was accepted as an commercial plumber apprentice, in my second year I was accepted into their (then new service program). Our union has charters for HVAC/R, SteamFitting, Commercial Plumbing, Housing Plumbing,Gas-fitting among others. It was a pilot program. "The new breed" rather hybrid. First year classes are the same for all commercial building trades. Trade math, Related Science, First Aid, Confined space, Rigging, Soldering, Basic eletricity etc... The second year you begin to specialize your education, plumber, fitter etc. 
2nd year classes: Backflow certification, Drain cleaning, Electrical controls 1, Plumbing theory, Gas exam, Customer service.
3rd year:Building systems, Hydronic theory and controls,
Heat pumps, Advanced brazing, Electrical controls 2, Steam theory, Pure water/clean room.
4th year: Boiler and controls, Job planning, Med Gas, Advanced plumbing theory, Pump repair, Mechanical service, PSE gas service, Radiant heating and controls.
5th year: Start, test and balance, Green awarness, Customer service 2, Code interpretation, WA plumber certification, Water Heaters, OXY-Acetylene welding.

I live in a metro area, all service mechanics have a commercial plumbing license, but we understand the other systems so we can work on them. Mostly big high rise and mechanical work, not anyone can join the service program, you have to sit in front of a panel of JATC, and business owners to be accepted. I am at the end of my fourth year. That was a mouth full, I hope I answered your question.


----------



## vond93 (Mar 20, 2011)

*U.A*



Redwood said:


> Oh! :laughing: Post a link please....:laughing:


a fellow U.A. member i take it i am local 398 pomona good to see you here


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Zee, he wasn't directing that at you.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm so confused...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> I'm so confused...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


vond93 stated in his profile that he preformed commercial, industrial and med gas work.

In his post he stated that he was not licensed. Some suspected him of being a DIY'er.

He is a Cali. plumber, that does not require a plumbing license.

Zee thought that I was directing my post at him, because I did not add a quote.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> vond93 stated in his profile that he preformed commercial, industrial and med gas work.
> 
> In his post he stated that he was not licensed. Some suspected him of being a DIY'er.
> 
> ...


Please clarify! "A California plumber that does not require a license"

I call that a "HACK" not a plumber


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plumb Bob said:


> Please clarify! "A California plumber that does not require a license"
> 
> I call that a "HACK" not a plumber


That is just the way Cali. does it. We have ran into this before. I believe the journeyman's certification they can obtain is through the PHCC or simular org. They go under a contractors license. Does not make them a hack IMO.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> That is just the way Cali. does it. We have ran into this before. I believe the journeyman's certification they can obtain is through the PHCC or simular org. They go under a contractors license. Does not make them a hack IMO.


I'm talkin about the guy with no training or plumbing education who thinks he knows it all and contracts without a license.
I have even seen a few of these yahoos with a california license and they did not have a clue about plumbing.
In california if someone will sign certifiing 4 years experience and you can pass the written exams you can get a state license.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumb Bob said:


> I'm talkin about the guy with no training or plumbing education who thinks he knows it all and contracts without a license.
> I have even seen a few of these yahoos with a california license and they did not have a clue about plumbing.
> In california if someone will sign certifiing 4 years experience and you can pass the written exams you can get a state license.


It's the same way here. If 2 journeyman sign off on an applicants form that they have seen them plumb for at least five years then it's done. 

The kicker to the whole deal is you have to put your JP number on his or her form as well. If you sign the form and the Board finds out that the applicant hasn't worked in the trade for 5 years, that's your arse. You loose your license.


----------

